# skit



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

OMG I have to do a skit tommorow in Spanish. I about die doing things like that in English. Ugh. :fall


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

maybe spanish will be easier, because you are expected to mess up with a foreign language.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

True. And you can just concentrate on the language, and try not to worry too much about anything else. It might reduce some of the performance anxiety. Hopefully.

xoxo
Maggi


----------

